# First bowl done!!



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok here it is all done not bad considering I dont have a bowl gouge or a scraper. Had tons of fun. Also I decided not to carry the bowl up through the wings, I will wait till I get the right tools.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow awesome looking bowl[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2007)

Great looking piece Nolan!

Don't have too much fun...you might stop selling all your burls and hoard them instead [}][]


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 25, 2007)

Very Nice Nolan!!
Looks a lot different than the first picture that for sure!
If you don't have a bowl gouge nor a scraper, what tool did you use?


----------



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exoticwo_
> <br />Very Nice Nolan!!
> Looks a lot different than the first picture that for sure!
> If you don't have a bowl gouge nor a scraper, what tool did you use?



This is the description of the tools I have. (FOR NOW[] )

Our 3 piece Pen Turners set includes a specially designed 3/8" shallow gouge, 1/2" skew with rounded edges to prevent marking the tool rest and a 3/32" narrow-kerf parting tool for maintaining proper grain alignment. Supplied with 8 1/2" handles.


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2007)

Nolan,

My first bowl was mostly "hollowed" with a parting tool and turned the same way you did (with a center post) since I didn't use a chuck or a faceplate...just between centers [:0]

I do recommend that you get a bowl gouge or 2.  Your best bet is either Glaser or Crown ProPM.  Glaser is on the top price and quality wise but will serve you well and you'll get what you paid for.  Crown is on the lower tier but offers the best value IMHO.  With the right tool (maybe a bigger lathe too []) and the wood supply you have...your turnings will rock!

BTW, I am amzed at how you kept the edges sharp...that is not easy to do.  Give yourself a pat on the back [^]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 25, 2007)

Nolan,
Beautiful bowl... pieces like that is the reason I wanted to get into wood turning in the first place... pens was where I started because I was given a lathe and pen kits, but I have moved into bowls.
Like you I started bowls without a bowl gouge, but did have a round nosed scraper.  I hollowed my first three or four with the scraper... I have since gotten a set of bowl gouges from PSI, (they are pretty cheap, but good to learn with), and am still trying to learn to use them correctly... still use the scraper a lot.

I may have missed it, but what is the wood?


----------



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Nolan,
> 
> I do recommend that you get a bowl gouge or 2.  Your best bet is either Glaser or Crown ProPM.  Glaser is on the top price and quality wise but will serve you well and you'll get what you paid for.  Crown is on the lower tier but offers the best value IMHO.  With the right tool (maybe a bigger lathe too [])



I was thinking between these two (Hamlet ASP 2060 and KRYO 1/2 INCH BOWL GOUGE) Whats your take on them compared to the ones you recomend? Oh yah and what lathe?[]


----------



## Nolan (Apr 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Nolan,
> 
> I may have missed it, but what is the wood?



The wood is red malle and I got lots for sale[]


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2007)

Nolan,

I have no experience with both that you mentioned.  I know Hamlet ASP 2060 was one of my top choice but ultimately Crown ProPM won and what I ended up buying.  No regrets too. []  They are out of stock but check WoodChips before you buy http://www.woodchipshome.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=WC&Product_Code=242PMW&Category_Code=BG

As for the lathe...I am a big fan of Powermatic 3520B.  It is NOT the best mind you but I believe it offers the best value in it's price range.  Some may argue but that is my stand.  If you visit SawmillCreek...you will see that most of the big lathe users there use PM (some are professional turners too).  Again, I believe because of value.  Some or most will probably buy Robust, VB, Oneway, Poolewood, Stubby, etc. if they can.  As for me, I know I will never outgrow my PM and it is most probably my last lathe.

My choices (in order of preference - price considered) will be; 

1. PM 3520B
2. Jet 1642 2hp
3. Nova DVR XP
4. Jet 1642 1.5hp

Again, this is just how I see it.


----------



## exoticwo (Apr 25, 2007)

Nolan,
I am sure that once you have a bowl gouge you will learn to greatly appreciate the size difference; better cuts, less vibration, bigger pieces to turn.... keep to others as they will come into play on your bowls/vessels. I would agree with Dario that the PM lathe is a very good lathe, good size, weight, easy to work and work around, very versitile.


----------



## TAld (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice work - I like it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 25, 2007)

Nolan,
That's a heck of a first piece; looks like you've been at it forever.
[8D]
Gary


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Nolan - wish my first was half that nice.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Apr 25, 2007)

Great piece, far better than my 1st and many following. 
Definately get a bowl gouge, any that were mentioned by you and Dario are a great choice. I have a 1/2" Sorby (discount at woodcraft one day) and a 3/8" Henry Taylor both are good but my next will be a glaser.
I'd agree with Darios lathe suggestions except I'd put the Nova above the Jet, yeah I'm a little partial because I have one but it is a great machine. If the price of the 3520 was the same when I was lathe shopping as it is now, I'd have one of those mustard monsters in my shop.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 26, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Rojo22 (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice Job man!  I go with Dario on the PowerMatic advice.  I turned on one of those and let me tell you, it is a nice experience.  I will echo that it isnt the "best" lathe with some folks, but for someone who has limited funds, and abilities at this point, it was sweeet heaven!  I use a Ellsworth grind bowl gouge, and it isnt as pricey as some of the ones listed here, but it is a nice tool for the money!!  I need some of those  burls!!!!!


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW!!  Nice bowl.  I wish my first bowl looked anywhere near that nice..[:I][:I]
I have one piece of Red Mallee, but it is a two hump piece about 14" long and 6" wide shaped like a figure 8.  Too big for my lathe (JET 1014)in one piece.  I am torn between cutting in into two pieces, and using someone elses lathe to turn it.....


----------



## dillonproturner (Apr 27, 2007)

WOW!! I will add to all these compliments by saying that that is amazing that that is your very first bowl! I am stunned, awesome!
Dillon[]


----------



## Abrock75 (Apr 28, 2007)

Nolan,

Very nice and eclectic (spelling)


----------



## Nolan (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> <br />WOW!!  I have one piece of Red Mallee, but it is a two hump piece about 14" long and 6" wide shaped like a figure 8.  Too big for my lathe (JET 1014)in one piece.  I am torn between cutting in into two pieces, and using someone elses lathe to turn it.....


Thats what this was too if you look at the end with hole in the wing you will notice the rounded non-natural edge part well thats where I cut it in half.


----------



## jtate (Apr 28, 2007)

Very nice!

What kind of chuck system did you end up using to hold it while you turned the inside?


Julia


----------



## Nolan (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtate_
> <br />Very nice!
> 
> What kind of chuck system did you end up using to hold it while you turned the inside?
> ...



PSI chuck called Barracuda I think.


----------



## jtate (Apr 28, 2007)

I was poor when I started on bowls (well, I still am poor, I guess) so I tried the jam chuck system, where you mount a flat piece of wood on your faceplate and cut a hole the exact dimensions of you tenon and jam the tenon into the hole.  Until you've attempted this system many times, I don't think you can fully appreciate the wonders of a mechanical chuck with jaws that move grip your work.  I so appreciate mine!

Very nice bowl.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nolan,
Don't tempt me.  I have a 12 pounder sitting on my office floor (Red Mallee), waiting for me to cut it up and I don't want to get greedy with it and turn a salad bowl, especially since I don't have a coring set-up and it's my only red mallee left.

BTW, very nice job.  I'm still on my first bowl, but it's been drying for a year, after rough turning.  It's actually a goblet.
Keep it up.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (May 1, 2007)

Dang, that's purty, Nolan!


----------

